# saltine crackers



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

Kids were snacking on a saltine cracker this evening and some crumbs got left on the couch. (that's what happens when you have kids.) giabell/poopsie. (lol) snagged up a bit of cracker before I got it all cleaned up. Wondering if this is ok or not. I know veggies and some fruits are ok. and I know what is in her cage is great but just wondering if it's ok for her/him to have gotten into a smidge of cracker.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's fine, particularly in such a small quantity. Grains, especially whole, are actually good for them. Salt is not so good, but small amounts every now and then are fine.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

thank you! I am a whole grain kindof woman.Call me one of those "crunchy" woman.. I cloth diapered, dye my own wool yarn and even make pancakes out of whole grain flour so.... as long as it's ok then I'm ok. I just have to get rid of the teflon. I've cooked nothing in it since the bird came home but new pans are so expensive! good thing we have a grandpa that wasn't upset about letting his cast iron come to our home. lol.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aw, it sounds like youre doing a great job. Brown rice and whole wheat pasta are great birdie treats, btw.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

oh that is good to know. Thank you!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

very small amounts once in a blue moon wont hurt


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

There are actually various types of Saltines. I know I've been looking for a multi-grain style one or at least a no salt one. I KNOW I've seen them before. But you know how it is when you want something you can never find it.


----------

